# RV'ing in Mexico



## Lvnmex

Hello... We are retired (US citizens) and have been RV'ing in Mexico for a couple of years now during the winter months. We are full-time RV'ers with a home base in an RV park in Southern California. This next season (November-March) we have reservations at a lovely RV park in Lo De Marcos (45 miles north of Puerto Vallarta). Then in April we'd like to head up to the highlands (Villa Corona) for perhaps 3 more months, and to explore the Guadalajara area. Then possibly, or not, returning to the USA, and repeating this cycle for several years. 

I understand we'd need to get an FM3 in order to stay for that length of time. What if we don't go back to the same area every year in Mexico...is it still possible to renew an FM3 in a different locality in Mexico? What about declaring all your household goods, which in our case would be everything in our RV? What happens when you exit/enter Mexico next year? Do you have to declare all over again? 

Our goal is to eventually remain in Mexico year-around, in an RV, in various locations (along the coast in winter; mountains in the summer). But eventually we would have to go back to the USA and retrieve our other stuff (i.e., boat, motorcycle, ATV)....is that doeable? Are there storage-type facilities similar to those in the USA where we could keep all this stuff ?

I'm sure there are a lot of RV'ers out there who stay in Mexico longer than 180 days. We would appreciate any advice from you experienced Mexico travelers about what would be the best way to do this and the paperwork involved.


----------



## sparks

Woodall's is probably best for RV specific issues

RVing in Mexico and South America

I doubt anyone coming into Mexico with an RV has to declare what's inside and you come in with a tourist visa like everyone else. When you switch to an FM3 it's just like you drove down in a car. The difficulty might be using an RV park as an address because you usually need to show a bill with your address on it. There may be ways around that.

Yes, when you move to another area that has a different Immigration office you need to do a bunch more paperwork - but you don't start over.

You need to check with Immigration when you leave the country and when you re-enter with an FM3. They will stamp your booklet and do some paperwork.


----------



## Lvnmex

Thanks for the info Sparks. I did check the Woodall's site and found a lot of good information. Man, you guys know all the cool websites. BTW, where did you manage to find a 3-bedroom 2-bath house a block from the beach for $400/month (I read your reply on another thread)? I would love to find something like that. RV parks in Mexico are getting to be very expensive - must be supply and demand during Dec - Mar.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*RV park, Jalisco*

You will find an RV park at the west end of Lake Chapala, in Roca Azul near Jocotopec.
You can get an FMT for 180 days, no more, but when you do need to get an FM3, you will have only 30 days to change your address with immigration when you move. An RV park receipt should be your proof of address. Be sure to plan the timing when you get an FM3 because you MUST be in Mexico at the same time each year to renew it.
No need to worry about an inventory of your contents in an RV; just don't be carrying new products in boxes that they may interpret as being for resale in Mexico.
Each person may temporarily import one vehicle. A motorhome and a toad are linked on the import documents and must leave together. You may not sell any vehicle or trailer in Mexico; all must, eventually, be removed....no matter what. In other words, you can't tow something in, drop it and then take the vehicle back and tow in something else. That might be a problem if you have only one vehicle capable of towing.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lvnmex

Thanks for the info RVGringo. I was concerned about the timing of the FM3 renewal also. We would plan to be in Mexico from about November thru June, so it seems like we'd be better off applying for it in Mexico (around February or so), so we for sure would be in Mexico again when renewal time came up. 

Also, I can't seem to find that RV park you're referring to on any of the Mexico RV'ing websites. I'll keep looking though. At one time I remember reading about an RV park being built at Lake Chapala for folks who want to leave their RVs in Mexico full-time, and fly home occassionally. I believe you could either buy or lease a lot there. I've since deleted that website from my "favorites" because they didn't update it and there wasn't really any useful info on it. Do you know anything about that place, or is that the one you're referring to?


----------



## Lvnmex

Oops, never mind about the RV park in Roca Azul....I did find some info on it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

*RV Park, Jalisco*

Glad you found Roca Azul. I didn't have time to look for a link to send you this morning.
You may have had an address for the PAL RV Park in Ajijic and it wasn't updated because it is now a high density housing development, known as 'El Parque.'
I think there may still be an RV Park on Route 15 on the west side of Guadalajara; not sure & haven't heard about it for years. Of course, I no longer have a motorhome, so I haven't looked.
If interested, the following might help:

"STREETS OF GLASS", by Robert Glenn, is an entertaining true account of a
couple who decide to retire to a lake in Mexico, blessed with cool summers
and warm winters where it only rains at night and the sun shines every day.
There are bumps along the way, problems to solve over the years, a new
culture to experience and adjustments to be made. The author provides
insight and guidance for any reader who might aspire to join the thousands
of Americans, Canadians and others who have chosen to live out their
retirement years in the central highlands of Mexico. One critic says, " The
book is informative, humorous, thoughtful, well written and easy to read. It
captures one's interest and never loses steam." This e-book is available by
sending $12.00 (check or international money order) AND your e-mail address
to: * Robert Glenn, 827 Union Pacific Blvd, PMB 71-117, Laredo, TX
78045-9452

See: Moving, Living & Working in Mexico - Laka Chapala, Mexico: Moving to Laka Chapala, Mexico - ExpatExchange.com


----------

